# Port **** II



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

What's better than port with a cigar?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

With THAT lineup? 
Nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dam !!

Who wouldn't enjoy themselves. Nice collection.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Goodness...are you drinking or selling? Drink any other wines? :al


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I think I am about to get electrocuted from the drool flowing over the key board towards the outlet. Nice, Very Nice, do you need some help? :r


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Goodness...are you drinking or selling? Drink any other wines? :al


Yeah those are strictly for drinking....I had to move some cases around today so I decided to take a pic of the stupidity! I have to make another post titled "Bordeaux ****" next....my other favorite vino! Actually there is a case that doesn't belong in the pic of 2000 Lafite Rothschild! (on the bottom) :al :al


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I think I am about to get electrocuted from the drool flowing over the key board towards the outlet. Nice, Very Nice, do you need some help? :r


Help...NO... I'm running low  ...just like with cigars... IT'S NEVER ENOUGH! ......I need more and more and....:al :w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you expecting Her Majesty’s Navy to show up or something? Very nice! I love the re-label on the ’60 Taylor; I wonder where it spent most of its life, like a Joyce novel. Bravo!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

vic_c said:


> Help...NO... I'm running low  ...just like with cigars... IT'S NEVER ENOUGH! ......I need more and more and....:al :w


Ooooo I understand, you wouldn't want me around anyway. Some like to start with a good bottle and decrease as they go, I Start good and work my way up to "just don't ask, you don't want to know how much this costs." I may be silly but I do feel warming up the pallet let's you enjoy more experiences, not to mention it's easier to break out that bottle after a couple.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Ooooo I understand, you wouldn't want me around anyway. Some like to start with a good bottle and decrease as they go, I Start good and work my way up to "just don't ask, you don't want to know how much this costs."


Magnum's!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Like I've said before, I don't know anything about port, but those look great. Very nice.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

To answer your question, a beautiful woman, good friend, or relative to share it with.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> To answer your question, a beautiful woman, good friend, or relative to share it with.


 Ok you got me on that one! :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Dude!

You are ready to HERF! :al 

YAYA!


ATL


----------

